# What treats do mice love?



## xxsmartcookiesxx (Mar 17, 2016)

What are the best fruits and other treats you can feed your mouse?
and how do i post a picture of my mice :gwavec


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't feed too many fruits, as they are not part of a natural diet and contain lots of sugar.  Not saying fruits are absolutely no go, of course.
My mice like broccoli, nuts (raw, no salt or sugar), bell pepper, sweet corn, dry bread, rice crackers, pasta etc...


----------



## xxsmartcookiesxx (Mar 17, 2016)

Thankyou. I will try those out


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My mice enjoy dried banana chips and also peanuts in the shell.


----------



## trishland (May 15, 2017)

Coconut, banana, yoghurt, cornflakes, pieces of meat, cucumber ... my mice like everything .


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Regular ready to cook dry oats, dried or live mealworms, sunflower seeds (raw, unsalted), plain cooked egg and unsalted crackers are some treats my mice really take to.


----------



## kenedy (Jul 25, 2017)

My mice likes only cheese...


----------



## EliWake (Oct 31, 2017)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> Regular ready to cook dry oats, dried or live mealworms, sunflower seeds (raw, unsalted), plain cooked egg and unsalted crackers are some treats my mice really take to.


I'll try some of these out, hopefully they enjoy something. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

